# How big is your beardie?



## gregcranston (Sep 16, 2008)

It has come to my attention that there can be quite a variation in the sizes of Central/Inland Bearded Dragons (_Pogona Vitticeps), _and mine appear to be on the smaller side. So if Beardie owners out there care to share the size of their pets on this thread that would be great! 
I probably should make a table or a survey but I don't know how, so people can just put the details in their posts. 
A few rules though, only include Pogona Vitticeps. They must be fully grown, so probably should have grown at all in at least 6 months.
Details that are important, include *Total Length*, but as some beardies have tips of tails missing, etc, also include *Snout to Vent Length *and also *Sex*. You can also include *weight* if you want, but as some beardies are overfed, that can vary. *Age *is a less important factor that may be worth including. Hope this post isn't too long and people have lost interest, as I'd love to see some responses. I'll include my values once there are a few responses here already. Thanks.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a little surprised that no-one has responded yet, so I guess I'll get the ball rolling.
My female is 41cm in Total length and 18cm Snout to Vent, she is 3 years old and weighs about 350gm.
My male is 19cm Snout to vent, he has the tip of his tail missing but at a guess I'd say he's be around 43cm if he had a full tail, he is almost 4 years old and also weighs around 350gm.
So come on people, grab your beardies out and a tape measure and see how they stack up!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2008)

Male:
Age - 2.5
Length 53 cm.
I don't weigh or measure to vent.

Female: 
Age- 2.5
Length 51cm


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 16, 2008)

1 year and 3 month old male 20cm SVL and 48cm total length


----------



## reptile_boy_6 (Sep 16, 2008)

well all of yours are bigger than my eastern bearded dragon he is around 2.5 years old and about 32cm total length i dont no y he is so small but he is a rescue well i havent measured the rest of my BD'S well i did but i forgot how big they were


----------



## Dave (Sep 16, 2008)

Mojo
Female
8-9months
44cm snout-tail length
140grams


----------



## itbites (Sep 16, 2008)

Romeo male 3-5 years of age
60+ cm TL


----------



## Kirby (Sep 16, 2008)

Puppy

7 months, 43cm+

8.5 months 53cm.

full grown by 9 months.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Keep them coming.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 17, 2008)

beardies are at home, so i dont know snout to vent,...

total lengths are 

Chubby - 47cms, almost 4 years old, hasnt grown since 10 months.
currently 530g, still on a diet.

Bug - 49cms, Chubbys clutchmate (so almost 4) stopped growing at 12 months.
currently 520g, on a diet but carries the weight better than chub.

Kyro, (turned 1 yesterday)
50cms, 390g

Kaida (Kyros sister, so also just 1)
40cms, 350g (lost a bit of her tail (prob about 2cms worth at this stage) and wasnt eating that well for a while, expecting her to grow a fair bit still, shes quite porky atm)

Daisy (about 3, she was a rescue i got in january)
41cms, grown a bit since she came to live with me but i think thats gonna be it, her brothers quite small too)
crrently 307g, was 155g when i got her.

geez itbities, Romeo sounds like a monster,..! i've never seen one so big!!!


----------



## sockbat (Sep 17, 2008)

18mths, 
Female,
375grms,
49cm


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, there seems to be a fair bit of variation amongst the species, keep em coming!


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Wow, there seems to be a fair bit of variation amongst the species, keep em coming!



It depends on if they have UV, been fed well etc.. Dragons that have had a bad life would normally only be around 20-35cm as adults (Not saying people who have dragons that age at dragons don't care for them though, that's what I've found though with most cases)


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> It depends on if they have UV, been fed well etc.. Dragons that have had a bad life would normally only be around 20-35cm as adults (Not saying people who have dragons that age at dragons don't care for them though, that's what I've found though with most cases)


Yeah but surely genetics plays a role here too, if the 2 adults are reared under sub-standard conditions and they have offspring and one of those juvies is reared under the best possible conditions, would the baby grow up to be small because of the genetics of it's parents, or would it be much larger than the parents?


----------



## TheBoga (Sep 19, 2008)

Male 
Approx 1 1/2 to 2 years old - I don't know much about his juvenile years
23 SVL
49 nose to tail

Extremely Grumpy fella too!


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 19, 2008)

Biggies thread!...yeeha Greg!


male
MrMerlin is 50cm snout to tail tip....... 23cm snout to vent
10cm spike to spike head width
619 grams ....& ide say he's lost 30grams doing his studdly thing
hatch date...27/11/2006...21+mnths

female
Diva is 44cm snout to tail tip....19cm snout to vent
7.5cm across the head
370grams
hatch date..4/12/2006......21+mnths

male (full blood sibling to Diva)
Indiana 48cm snout to tail tip .....22cm snout to vent
8.5cm across the head
520grams
hatch date 4/12/2006......21+mnths

female
Delihah is 44cm snout to tail tip..20cm snout to vent
8cm across the head
490grams
hatch date 11/12/2006....21+mnths

female
Jinx is 46 cm snout to tail tip....21cm snout to vent
9cm across the head
510grams
3yrs old


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Dragon Lady!  Very comprehensive.


----------



## carinacat (Sep 19, 2008)

hi greg. as u kno the 2 hatchies i got from u r now 9mths old. 
the male (oakley) is 15cm svl and 34cm in total length. showing very nice orange and yellow markings too. his sister (arizona) is exactly the same size which is strange as they grew at different rates. she is very yellow also but not as stunning as her brother. my 2yr old male stoney is the same size as the 9mth olds. (he is also for sale) and my 3yr old female spunkee is 20 cm svl and 35cm in total


----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Yeah but surely genetics plays a role here too, if the 2 adults are reared under sub-standard conditions and they have offspring and one of those juvies is reared under the best possible conditions, would the baby grow up to be small because of the genetics of it's parents, or would it be much larger than the parents?



Genetics plays a big role. I was once given a 4 year old female that was only around 40cm TL, all the bubs I held back from her have been on the small side (one was on the cover of the last Reptiles Aust Mag), She double / triple clutched every year, but only 10 - 15 eggs each time.


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 19, 2008)

whats the fully grown age in beardies?


----------



## shane14 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow you guys have got bug beardies, man my type pogona minor minor reaches only 48cm at very maximum


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats all good Greg!..

i dont believe its just genetics......MrMerlin who some have seen.....is the bigger of a trio that was bought
i had MM & a friend had the othe 2 full blood offspring...
the other 2 were average size ..fed by what most do....daily feedings
my feeding schedules is adaptable ....but i believe encourages hatchies,juvinilies to get maximum of of consumed feed


----------

